# Elsa, current British Agility Champion GSD



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

least that's what it says in the description!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the morning laugh, and at last....a Champion we can compete with!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

So the video started and I thought "wow, that looks like it could be Emma"

Then I watched the video. Yep, definitely looks like it could be Emma!!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Great fun! Perfect for those of us who take our sports a little too seriously sometimes. Thanks for the grins!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Too cute glad they can laugh at themselves with the title


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

What a little sweetheart of a dog! 

Dogs - helping to keep their owners humble for over 2,000 years. :rofl:


----------

